# We adopted a dog!



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I had a post on here recently asking for advice on what type of dog my wife and I should get. For some reason or another, I cannot find that post to update everyone but we did find us a dog. Her name is Agatha. Here are some pictures and her story...

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12843762


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow, she's had a rough time!  I'm so glad that someone like you adopted her.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

So nice that she's got a loving home now!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Aww!

Happy Gotcha Day Agatha!

She sure has had a rough go of it but she's going to be such a great pet and I bet she is so grateful.  Thank you so much for adopting a rescue dog, they are just fantastic.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratulations on your new people, Agatha!


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

I think it's great that you adopted a dog. Agatha is very pretty. I have four dogs and they are al really great. I hope you get as much joy from Agatha as I get from Percy, Albert, Lucy and Grace.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Agatha is beautiful! It's so wonderful you decided to adopt, and I'm so happy Agatha is going to have a good life now. 
Please keep us updated occasionally on how she is!


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Agatha looks so healthy and happy.  I read her story and I must say that I admire all of you who are (and have been) involved in her life.


----------



## KathyluvsKindle (Apr 13, 2009)

Congratulations to all of you!

She looks like a sweetie.


----------



## erskinelake (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations!! Agatha is a PERFECT little apartment dog!  May you all enjoy many happy and healthy years together.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting the update!

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  My boyfriend and his sister have rescued dogs.  His sister's dog was so scared and unfriendly.  It's been about five years now and Bandit is a very loving, sweet dog.  
deb


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

Aw, what a great choice! I had a Pomeranian mix for 15 years and she was a great dog, everyone loved her. Even my vet asked me to tell my family she wanted Sable if anything happened to me. 

Make sure you copy Agatha's back story if you want to keep it, Petfinder will remove it soon since she was adopted. I got 6 of my 7 dogs from Petfinder, it is a great way to find a dog. Thanks for adopting and giving this little one a good home


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Poor Agatha, what a life she has had! You are wonderful people to adopt her and she will shower you with unconditional love from this day forward. Enjoy and give her a big hug from me.

L


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

louiseb said:


> Aw, what a great choice! I had a Pomeranian mix for 15 years and she was a great dog, everyone loved her. Even my vet asked me to tell my family she wanted Sable if anything happened to me.
> 
> Make sure you copy Agatha's back story if you want to keep it, Petfinder will remove it soon since she was adopted. I got 6 of my 7 dogs from Petfinder, it is a great way to find a dog. Thanks for adopting and giving this little one a good home


Thanks. I just did copy it. Good idea! And thank you for all the well wishes. She is a very sweet dog.


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

She's beautiful!!! Contratulations to you, and to her for finding such wonderful parents.


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

She looks so beautiful and sweet. I think she will be very happy with you.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A Dachshund/Pappillon mix? I suspect that's going to be a dog with an attitude who knows her place in the household: top dog! 

Seriously, congrats on the new family member, and thanks for adopting a dog who needs you and not buying a dog from a puppy mill.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Look how happy she looks!  Congratulations to all - I got my Mitzi via petfinder too - saw her picture and knew that she was "my" dog.  And I was definitely right.


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

Good going!  All of my dogs are rescue dogs.  Dogs in trouble that we've taken in...and they've all been excellent in every way.  So glad you've got your new pup and she looks happy to have you too.  Nice!

Salute!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

She is absolutely adorable - best of luck to all of you and hugs especially!


----------



## kcgill (Aug 9, 2009)

Look at that face.  My furbabies say hello to Agatha! 

An thank you for taking her and giving her a loving home.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG!!! I want one. Convince DH for me. How cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute!! Oh...
I know you will be loving parents considering all that you did to become informed before making your decision. CONGRATS!!!!

HERE: is the link to your old post...you may want to look over some of the informative and beautiful responses your inquiry reaped.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,12712.0.html


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks so much for that link. I don't know why I couldn't find it.


----------



## evpseeker (May 29, 2009)

Awwwww!!! Just lookit that sweet baby girl. I just want to pick her up and fill her little face full of kisses.    Poor thing, she's had it really rough for her first four years in this world. I hope you'll make the rest of her life perfect and filled with love.

Props to you for adopting a rescue dog.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Over the years most of our animals (dogs, cats, birds, rabbits, gerbils, hamsters) have been rescue pets.
There are more than enough pets available.
And many have to be euthenized if not adopted.
Good for you.

Just sayin......


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Over the years most of our animals (dogs, cats, birds, rabbits, gerbils, hamsters) have been rescue pets.
> There are more than enough pets available.
> And many have to be euthenized if not adopted.
> Good for you.
> ...


Right on!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Lynn Bullman said:


> Good going! All of my dogs are rescue dogs. Dogs in trouble that we've taken in...and they've all been excellent in every way. So glad you've got your new pup and she looks happy to have you too. Nice!
> 
> Salute!


My dog is a rescue dog and even though he has a few surprise issues that make me think he had a hard first couple years, I'd get him again in a second and I'll get rescue dogs again in the future.

CJ: congratulations on your new baby and extra thumbs up for taking in one with such a sad, lost doggy story.


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I figured I would update everyone. Agatha is doing wonderful. However, she is no longer Agatha. While cooking I accidentally discovered her real name is Pepper. I asked my wife to bring me a "Pepper" and she came hauling butt around the living room corner and into the kitchen. I then experimented and she responds to it 100% of the time, even better than she responds to Agatha (which was pretty well.) I can only imagine how nice it must be to hear someone call you by your original name after a year of being called something else.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree.... My dog's name _was_ Missy....

<<<< Honestly, does this dog look like a _Missy_?

Her name is Ripley.... aka The Ripples.... aka Ripley-Dipley-Doo-Dad... I have a few other names, but I won't mention them.....


----------



## cjpatrick (Jan 4, 2009)

I think of Lt. Ellen Ripley from Alien(s) whenever I hear that name. Which is my favorite movie (the second one)


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

cjpatrick said:


> I figured I would update everyone. Agatha is doing wonderful. However, she is no longer Agatha. While cooking I accidentally discovered her real name is Pepper. I asked my wife to bring me a "Pepper" and she came hauling butt around the living room corner and into the kitchen. I then experimented and she responds to it 100% of the time, even better than she responds to Agatha (which was pretty well.) I can only imagine how nice it must be to hear someone call you by your original name after a year of being called something else.


LOL. Or maybe she just really liked what you were asking for. Good thing you weren't asking for something hard and weird to say like asparagus!

J/k.

I'm so happy Pepper's story has a happy ending. Or rather, a happy new beginning with you. 

Kristan


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I think of Lt. Ellen Ripley from Alien(s) whenever I hear that name. Which is my favorite movie (the second one)


That's exactly who I named her after.... When I read the story of her early life on Petfinder, I knew she was a fighter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

cjpatrick said:


> I figured I would update everyone. Agatha is doing wonderful. However, she is no longer Agatha. While cooking I accidentally discovered her real name is Pepper. I asked my wife to bring me a "Pepper" and she came hauling butt around the living room corner and into the kitchen. I then experimented and she responds to it 100% of the time, even better than she responds to Agatha (which was pretty well.) I can only imagine how nice it must be to hear someone call you by your original name after a year of being called something else.


At first, I thought you asked your wife for a "Pepper" and your wife came hauling butt around the living room corner and into the kitchen, LOL! 

Too cool to discover her real name! So glad Pepper has a great new home! Pepper suits her so much better!

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Pepper suits her so much better!


Sure seems like it. You have a great growing family.


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Pepper!! 

You have landed in a great place!!! Are you sleeping on your back (like a cockroach) yet? That's when you know that you are home.

We would send you a box of treats if only we had a VISA - can you believe our Mom won't let us have one?!?

Take good care of your humans and enjoy your new life!

(signed)
Camden and Botas (retired racing greyhounds, rescued from Caliente track in Tijuana, Mexico)
Emerson (showed up at Mom's workplace 6 years ago)


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

I think Pepper suits her much better than Agatha! I changed all my dog's names unless I knew for sure they were using the name they had already had. So Moose, Odie, and Caesar kept their names, Gus, Angel, Poppy, and Merle's names are new for them.


----------

